# Something strange, possibly interesting or just crazy ole xue



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2009)

I recently noticed something, a pattern if you will, about my training. Of late I have been training my Taiji and Xingyi as well as the internal training that goes with that and outside of that simple body weight training stuff (push ups, sit-ups, pull ups, dips) and cardio in the form of an exercise bike and walking

Now that is pretty much what I have been doing for awhile now with the occasional side trip down the yoga path (which if I had more time I would do much more seriously). But every now and then I get this feeling that I really need to get back to some weight training, lift some iron and do some REAL work. I use to do a lot of that in my youth both pre and post back injury although it was different pre form post. 

I did this again last week, nothing overly strenuous or heavy just dumbbell work and I got sick, not violently ill but a 4 day sinus/migraine thing. As I sat there last night, feeling better, I realized that pretty much every time over the last 3 years whenever I reintroduced weight training into my routine I got sick. Now this is no scientific study and I am not exactly sure what the exact dates are I did this so it could also be just a seasonal thing but I did 10 minute trainer and got sick, I got better and went to an old Power90 DVD I have and got sick. But if I do straight cardio form either I have no issues it appears to be weight lifting related. I have tried variations of older routines I did in my youth and&#8230;got sick. Now I have no idea why lifting iron, even rather light iron, would have anything to do with it and I still feel that it likely has nothing to do with it actually but it has got me thinking. And why if I do body weight stuff I feel fine. It could also be to reintroduce weights I have to take away for other things I do, less time on form, less time on internal training, less tree beating :EG: (I just had to work that it) could be age I don&#8217;t exactly know. 

I feel great with the other stuff but every single time over the last 3 years when I reintroduce some form of weight training I get ill. This of course is telling me to stick with what works and forget all that weight paraphernalia I have in my basement no matter how much I have accumulated and how much it cost me over the years. 

Has anyone else found a certain type of exercise that just does not seem to agree with them and make them ill or am I just adding unneeded evidence (overkill) in the case to against me prove I am insane


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 20, 2009)

Situps make me want to vomit sometimes.  And sometimes they make me squeeze out puppies.  Well, not puppies, but they are small and brown.  You probably didn't want to know that.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Situps make me want to vomit sometimes.  And sometimes they make me squeeze out puppies.  Well, not puppies, but they are small and brown.  You probably didn't want to know that.



Uh ... I sure didn't. :lurk:


----------



## kaizasosei (Mar 20, 2009)

No i think it is normal that some peoples physical disposition will be more suited to certain excercises and not to others.  
What do you mean about get sick?  Like queezy, throwup kindof sick??
Whatever the exercise, be it simple walking or running, running up a mountain, lifting weights or even just throwing a fit and shouting(/sneazing), i would concentrate on the internal regulation of strength.  Things like lungcapacity or breath control can work wonders for health as well as strength.  I compare the inner regulation of strength especially in relation to breath to holding a baby, you don't want to crush it and you also don't want to let go and drop it.  It must be delicately supported. 
The bodys greatest weakness, especially in regard to aging, is the circulatory system, specifically the hardening and clotting of derelict and/or contaminated pathways.

I know that when i do enough pushups, no matter how hard i control my breathing, i start to get a red head.  This has never happened to me before, even lifting weights...i attribute this redface syndrome to inflexiblilty in the hamstrings and back.

j

j


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> No i think it is normal that some peoples physical disposition will be more suited to certain excercises and not to others.
> What do you mean about get sick? Like queezy, throwup kindof sick??
> Whatever the exercise, be it simple walking or running, running up a mountain, lifting weights or even just throwing a fit and shouting(/sneazing), i would concentrate on the internal regulation of strength. Things like lungcapacity or breath control can work wonders for health as well as strength. I compare the inner regulation of strength especially in relation to breath to holding a baby, you don't want to crush it and you also don't want to let go and drop it. It must be delicately supported.
> The bodys greatest weakness, especially in regard to aging, is the circulatory system, specifically the hardening and clotting of derelict and/or contaminated pathways.
> ...


 
Its not immediate and not any thing more than I mentioned in the first post. I got a sinus issue but to add more detail it was a couple of days after I started and that is what it has been doing for the last 3 years. Actually after lifting I feel fine, rather good actually. But then a couple of days after I start I get sick, headache, sinus, a cold, etc. This is what I say I still do not think weights are the issue and it just may be a coincidence but it did make me think when I saw the pattern.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Situps make me want to vomit sometimes. And sometimes they make me squeeze out puppies. Well, not puppies, but they are small and brown. You probably didn't want to know that.


 
NO!!!! Hell NO!!!!! More info than I wanted or needed 

I don't have any problem at all during lifting and not immediately afterward, a few days into it I get a bit ill, nothing serious, but it is annoying


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 20, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't have any problem at all during lifting and not immediately afterward, a few days into it I get a bit ill, nothing serious, but it is annoying



Have you ever told a doctor or gotten yourself checked out for it?  Perhaps it is some deep-seated physical problem that only expresses itself when you stress your body in a particular way.  Or perhaps I watch too many episodes of 'House'.

I know a friend of mine had a problem with not being able to put on weight - weight-lifting, he got stronger, but not heavier - wasn't building any muscle mass.  Turned out he had a long-undetected problem with his tonsils - they had essentially rotted away and were sapping him of strength.  He was constantly low-level 'sick' and just thought of that as 'normal'.  He got them taken out and instantly bounced from 185 to 225 (he's 6-3, so that's ok) and put on much muscle mass.


----------



## KELLYG (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Xue

Where are you working out.  You stated in your OP that the equipment is in the basement.  Could be  allergy's to mold/dust that is primarily in you basement that is causing unresolved congestion causing sinusitis?


----------



## clfsean (Mar 20, 2009)

Xue... stay with the Xingyi/Taiji, but order up some of these & call it a day... http://www.ironwearfitness.com/index.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> Hey Xue
> 
> Where are you working out. You stated in your OP that the equipment is in the basement. Could be allergy's to mold/dust that is primarily in you basement that is causing unresolved congestion causing sinusitis?


 
Now there is something I had not thought of, thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2009)

Xue basements are cold and damp maybe you need to have it cleaned really well and look for mold and mildew.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Have you ever told a doctor or gotten yourself checked out for it? Perhaps it is some deep-seated physical problem that only expresses itself when you stress your body in a particular way. Or perhaps I watch too many episodes of 'House'.
> 
> I know a friend of mine had a problem with not being able to put on weight - weight-lifting, he got stronger, but not heavier - wasn't building any muscle mass. Turned out he had a long-undetected problem with his tonsils - they had essentially rotted away and were sapping him of strength. He was constantly low-level 'sick' and just thought of that as 'normal'. He got them taken out and instantly bounced from 185 to 225 (he's 6-3, so that's ok) and put on much muscle mass.


 
Been checked, I'm fine and the only deep seated psychological problem I seem to have is posting on MT....well that and there was that one time in Hawaii...with that garden weasel.... it makes  mulch and theat GOOD for your garden.... oops....:uhohh: forget that last bit...you didn't see anything


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2009)

:duh: I just thought of something, I do taiji in my basement as well and I have no problems and it is deeper breathing too. Also the exercise bike is there as well.... 

Oh well, just stick with what works these days I guess and be happy about it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2009)

Xue if you are looking into weight training I can honestly say that my weight program has really kicked off again with the addition of *kettle bells*.  Absolutely love them and I can finish a mind blowing full body, knees shaking work out in about fifteen minutes. (unbelievable :erg The kind where it is hard to walk up or down stairs afterwards and it takes thirty to forty minutes before you start feeling better.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2009)

Squats kill me. They don't make me ill but they kill me. My knees are very strong and healthy but whenever I try doing squats I find myself limping around for a few days.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Situps make me want to vomit sometimes. And sometimes they make me squeeze out puppies. Well, not puppies, but they are small and brown. You probably didn't want to know that.


 
I'm not sure I follow you here, can you elaborate?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to run a lot when I was younger, but had to pretty much give it up after moving to San Francisco.  But I believe it is the weather here.  Even in the summer time, it tends to be cool and foggy, or even on the rare HOT day in the city, there can be a cool foggy wind blowing in off the ocean that makes for some weird weather that can switch from hot to cold to hot to cold in a matter of several city blocks or over several minutes.  When I would go out and run, I often found that I got sick shortly thereafter.

It might also be related to your overall workload.  I tend to keep a pretty full and active training schedule.  Sometimes I try to add something more and push it a bit harder.  If I do that too much, I often get sick.

Maybe your regular training schedule is full enough for you, and you are just pushing harder than you ought to, in a way that your body objects to.  You might be able to lift iron if you sacrifice something else.  Experimenting with that might give you some clarity.  But otherwise, you might simply be burning the candle at both ends.  Burns brighter, but burns out faster.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2009)

qui-gon said:


> i'm not sure i follow you here, can you elaborate?



_nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> I'm not sure I follow you here, can you elaborate?


 
:jaw-dropping:



shesulsa said:


> _nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!_


 
:xtrmshock

I said it before and I'll say it again

NO!!!!  *HELL* no!!!! 

Don't elaborate please...I beg you :erg:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> I used to run a lot when I was younger, but had to pretty much give it up after moving to San Francisco. But I believe it is the weather here. Even in the summer time, it tends to be cool and foggy, or even on the rare HOT day in the city, there can be a cool foggy wind blowing in off the ocean that makes for some weird weather that can switch from hot to cold to hot to cold in a matter of several city blocks or over several minutes. When I would go out and run, I often found that I got sick shortly thereafter.
> 
> It might also be related to your overall workload. I tend to keep a pretty full and active training schedule. Sometimes I try to add something more and push it a bit harder. If I do that too much, I often get sick.
> 
> Maybe your regular training schedule is full enough for you, and you are just pushing harder than you ought to, in a way that your body objects to. You might be able to lift iron if you sacrifice something else. Experimenting with that might give you some clarity. But otherwise, you might simply be burning the candle at both ends. Burns brighter, but burns out faster.


 
You could be onto something but I always tend to be of the opinion that I dont work hard enough but I also tend to be my own worse critic so I will think about this thanks

Pretty much I am at the point where whatever it is apparently is knocking my immune system down so I guess I will stop. Did a little Yoga today and Xingyiquan stance training today and the Yang Taiji long form and I feel great so I guess I will just stop the iron work and stick with what works.


----------



## grydth (Mar 22, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I recently noticed something,
> 
> Has anyone else found a certain type of exercise that just does not seem to agree with them and make them ill or am I just adding unneeded evidence (overkill) in the case to against me prove I am insane



Pretty much _any _exercise has that effect on me....... I would like to be a coxswain in life.... you all do the rowing - its healthy for you.

And yes, you are insane. Who else could work for the state?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2009)

grydth said:


> Pretty much _any _exercise has that effect on me....... I would like to be a coxswain in life.... you all do the rowing - its healthy for you.
> 
> And yes, you are insane. Who else could work for the state?


 
You could have a point there... but not to worry the governor is apparently concerned about the sanity of his employees and wishes to help them by getting rid of them and replacing them with private corporations that I can only assume have better mental health benefits.


----------



## grydth (Mar 22, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> You could have a point there... but not to worry the governor is apparently concerned about the sanity of his employees and wishes to help them by getting rid of them and replacing them with private corporations that I can only assume have better mental health benefits.



Maybe we'll get more time for exercise if the furlough atrocity goes through... who knows what the threesome will come up with in secret?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 23, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> You could be onto something but I always tend to be of the opinion that I dont work hard enough but I also tend to be my own worse critic so I will think about this thanks


 
Don't forget to consider the other obligations you have in your life, like work, family, etc.  Those things can take up a lot of time and energy as well, and make up part of the picture.  So even if you think you might not be training enough, when coupled with the other obligations and energy expenditures in your life, it could be enough to push you over the limit.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 23, 2009)

maybe you have an allergy to iron.


----------

